# DHIR test day done! MM Coco is the BOMB!



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

My Miniature laMancha does are on DHI (Dairy Herd Improvement) with TMGR (The Miniature Goat Registry) Our first test day was 3/27/16 NOA Casa la Palma Coco in a 24 hour period (two milk outs) produced an amazing 14.4lbs! So proud of my girl! F2 Casa la Palma Luna 5.7 and F1 Casa la Palma Fanny 5.0 both being FF I know that will double their second freshening. I'm pretty proud of my girls!! Pictured is Coco test day at a 10 hour fill. She is the dam to Fanny and the grand dam to Luna (out of Fanny's littermate sister). 

:stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you! I'm pretty excited


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations!:stars:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow!
That's pretty amazing for a mini-mancha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's fantastic!! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

An update to announce my two other does both FF (Fanny 2 yr. old Luna yearling) have completed and earned their AR*D! 

Casa la Palma Fanny AR2*D earned her star in BF alone. 238 DIM - 886 lbs. of milk. 47 lbs. BF 34 P

Casa la Palma Luna AR*D earned her star in milk and BF 234 DIM - 1,019 lbs 54 BF 41 P 

SUPER EXCITED AND ENJOYING THE BREAK! :stars:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That more than my full sized LaMancha!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations on the milk stars.

But, I'm confused as to what you mean about the break

You aren't going to keep milking for the 305 days?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------

